

Gizmodo on Rob Rhinehart and Soylent - jmount
http://gizmodo.com/rob-rhineharts-latest-attempt-to-make-you-buy-soylent-i-1721852606

======
_mgr
I came to the conclusion that Rob Rhinehart's musings were mostly satire.
Could I be giving him to much credit?

I do however strongly agree with this though "he’s marketing a
pseudoscientific bullshit product, Soylent".

